# New TT Owner



## m477hew (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just bought my 1st Audi TT after 5 years in the wilderness of Japanese tuner cars... MR2's, Supra, RX7's etc....

Picked up a 2001 225 Quattro for a pretty penny and I must admit, I'm already in love and just the interior compared to Jap motors is a dream!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , I came from jap car's to the tt as well , Had 2 modded 200 sx's but fancied something 4 whell drive.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Where is Yellow's post about join the TTOC


----------

